

Apple Passes Microsoft in Market Capitalization - lukeqsee
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/05/26/apple-passes-microsoft-to-become-second-largest-u-s-company-by-market-capitalization/

======
pedalpete
Did yesterdays departures from Microsoft have the effect of lower expectations
for the future?

